# SFV OG pics



## OGKushman (May 2, 2012)

A few i took of 3 different nugs...i liked the lighting in the first one 

I hope you enjoy! :48:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 2, 2012)

sure looks tasty---anybody know of a club that might carry the sfvog---


----------



## OGKushman (May 3, 2012)

AAHS in Santa Monica used to have it not sure if they are still around..


----------



## Iron Emmett (May 3, 2012)

This from the Cut or the Seed?

Good looking bud, ive had it a couple times of all the old OG cuts i like SFV and Apothecary the best.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 3, 2012)

kind sirs---i cannot find cuts, beans, or AAHS on the thcfinder---any help???


be nice to find the sfvog in the sfv


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2012)

what is sfv?


----------



## NorCalHal (May 3, 2012)

San Fernando Valley OG Kush


----------



## OGKushman (May 3, 2012)

:yeahthat: 

Its a cut only...one of those thats been around a while and refuses to herm. 

Let me do some digging to see if i can find it.


----------



## OGKushman (May 3, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> kind sirs---i cannot find cuts, beans, or AAHS on the thcfinder---any help???
> 
> 
> be nice to find the sfvog in the sfv


AHHS 7828 Santa Monica Blvd.  i used weedmaps 

I called them tho and they are currently out. So im gonna make some calls...


----------



## OGKushman (May 3, 2012)

Just did a refined clone search on weedmaps...

SFV Clone:
1st choice #1, 2 and 3 in Highland - 10$
So Cal Cuts in Homeland Ca - 10$
MPCA in Anaheim - 15$
Releaf heath and wellness center in Anaheim - 10$


*high vista farms in Lancaster has the "Pure OG" for 7$ which is a cut of the SFV that has been renamed by the club (shhhh)and allocated by a close personal friend.


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> San Fernando Valley OG Kush



Thank you.


----------



## Iron Emmett (May 4, 2012)

Ive been trying to get some good OG Kush cuts, cant seem to ever actually find them nearby even when listed, if you are in the Orange County area, i would steer clear of Go N Green, they have a terrible reputation and ive heard nothing but bad things about their clones.


----------



## OGKushman (May 4, 2012)

> vBulletin Message
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Iron Emmett again.


Good posting iron! Good to know ill remove it from my list up there. I cant believe how many crap shops are still around.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 4, 2012)

All I can say is B-E-A-utifull nug porn there ogk. :aok:

Keeper dank, I know you will...


----------



## Kushluvr (May 4, 2012)

nice OG....


i miss orange county....san clemente to be exact! i lived there 30 yrs.......damn economy!!! oh well, wash kicks butt too!!


----------



## Iron Emmett (May 4, 2012)

not a problem OGK, if you want some good clones in the OC area, check out Garden Grove Alternative Care, they always have nice clones, as does Aloha Collective, and South Coast Patient Center.

Funny you should mention Washington Im not a Cali native been here 2 years, i cant stand it here, going to be moving next year either back to AK or to Washington, and im counting the days.

Ive never been to San Clemente, it could be nicer than where im at


----------



## Kushluvr (May 4, 2012)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> not a problem OGK, if you want some good clones in the OC area, check out Garden Grove Alternative Care, they always have nice clones, as does Aloha Collective, and South Coast Patient Center.
> 
> Funny you should mention Washington Im not a Cali native been here 2 years, i cant stand it here, going to be moving next year either back to AK or to Washington, and im counting the days.
> 
> Ive never been to San Clemente, it could be nicer than where im at




check it one time....you might like it!!


----------

